# popcorn



## the good stuff (Jun 3, 2007)

trying to find out the facts of this strain ive seared and found nothin ive been wating to grow but dont no if i would grow like sum reg **** im frm dallas and its real big over here  and this **** breaks down like sum dro hint to why im asking. Dont no if i need a *hydroponics *kit thanks


----------



## KTownKilla (Jul 31, 2007)

I think what you guys call popcorn is jut a nice, dried right mid-grade. Grow with the seeds in the bag.


----------



## woOzer (Jul 31, 2007)

its pretty much any hermie mj plant dryed for quite a while, then cured for about a day. any mj hermie plant will work. i dont recommend growing popcorn. its popular due to the fact that good weed is hard to come by in your area, and its cheap. its not good weed. very low potency and breaks down to small to roll a decent blunt or joint. its very harsh if smoked with a pipe or bong. dont do it. grow some white widow and i bet it'll be a lot more popular then crappy popcorn.





                                                      smoke and be happy
                                                              woOzer


----------

